# Lighting for 4x2x2



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

Id like some advice on the best way to light a 4x2x2 tank. I want to be able to grow all types of plants including high light plants and glosso etc. The tank will be heavily planted. I have purchased all the equipment i need apart from lighting as im a little confused on which way to go. I like being able to work on the tank so would prefer a dupla elektra type setup so the tank is open.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks Brad


----------



## nasirmimi (Aug 18, 2005)

hai aquamx...

my tank is 4x1.5x1.5ft and i use the holig sun light 40W X 2 and 30W

lamp i use DIY system...

u can see at the pic below.....




























*N this is the result for my tank..*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Assuming you want a higher tech light with pressurized CO2 I would choose from the following configurations of lights:

Power Compacts: 6 x 55watt
Normal Output Flourescents: 6 x 32 watt T8 bulbs overdriven
T5 HO: 6 x 54 watt

Of those my first choice would be the T5 HO setup, but it is likely the most expensive.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re Lighting*

Thank you nasirmimi and of course grandmaster.
Grandmaster i am in australia and some products are hard to come by.
I was initialy looking at a dupla Elektra combi system which was going to set me back roughly 2500 dollars australian lol. With local manufacturers asking around half that price for a similar system. But im not comfortable that i will be getting the same quality.

Grandmaster u are aiming at what i am after and i like the sound of the T5 ho setup. Could u advise me on a commercial type i could look at online as a reference so i can then see if i can get one through my local fish shop.

I appreciate your time and effort

Thanks Brad


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The commercial fixture that is popular here is by Sunlight Supply and is the Tek T5 pendant style lamp. It comes in 2x, 4x, or 6x configurations. I believe www.sunlightsupply.com is the website.


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey,
I have a 4x2x2 it has 7 NO 36 watt tubes and that is just (and i mean just) enough to grow most stuff. I just bought all the gear for 6 x 54 watt HOt5 and it is relatively cheap. $45 for an electronic t5 ballast to power 2 tubes from Pro Lamps or Lamp Replacements, tubes from a lfs for $22 each reflectors were a bit pricey at $30 each from http://www.reefculture.com.au/catalog/
although it is a lot cheaper from singapore http://www.delightings.com/index.cfm?GPID=3
and thats about it, and tulip leads from lamp replcement or wherever are quite handy they are a waterproof endcap with 1 or 3m or wire on the end(look like a tulip ) and thats about it I think,
Matt


----------

